# e-motor, akku, ladegerät??



## argon08 (21. September 2009)

hallo leute 
ich würde mir gern ein e-motor anschaffen. die frage ist nur welchen ist gibt auf dem markt so viele da verliert man ganz schnell die übersicht!
 klar zu einem e-motor gehöhrt auch zubehör wie akku und ladegerät. evtl habt ihr ja mal ein paar tips und erfahrungswerte von den ihr mir berichten könntet.
auf was sollte man beim kauf achten???


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (22. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Ich fahre selber einen Rhino Thunder T5 mit Originalakkus und Originalladegerät.
Hatte vorher den Maxxum mit einer billigen Batterie und nem billigen Ladegerät und kam damit aber schnell an die Grenzen was Laufzeiten angeht.

Die Originalteile sind zwar etwas teurer, aber jeden Euro wert.


----------



## Lorenz (22. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Hi


*Budget?
Einsatzgebiet?*


Die Rhino VX gab es bei ebay mal sehr günstig (kp,wie es derzeit ist)...
Ich hab nen MinnKota Endura 30 den ich günstig bekommen habe! 

Ich verwende eine Batterie von Banner (Running Bull,AGM,70ah) mit einem "günstigen" Ladegerät (es muss ja nicht grad ein ctek für 70,- sein |uhoh...


Wenn dein Budget stark begrenzt ist,guck doch einfach mal was du zur Zeit günstig kriegen könntest! Setpreise anfordern,gucken ob irgendwo ein "Vorjahresmodell" oder ähnliches günstig vertickt wird usw. 



Eventuell tät ich auch mal über einen kleinen (führerscheinfreien) Benziner nachdenken!
Da kommt dann wieder die Frage des Einsatzzweckes auf!


----------



## argon08 (22. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> *Budget?
> ...


----------



## Lorenz (22. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Hi

ich kenn mich auch nicht wirklich mit konkreten Modellen aus,aber ich kann dir ein paar Denkanstöße geben 


Wie stark ist die Strömung im Main? 
Mehr Power = mehr Sicherheit!

Meine Erfahrung beschränkt sich auf einen 4ps 2-Takter von Johnson und den MK Endura 30.Da liegen von der Power her Welten dazwischen! Ausserdem ist es einfacher (und billiger) einen Ersatzkanister mitzunehmen als eine Ersatzbatterie...
Mit so einem kleinen E-Motor tät ich nicht auf einen größeren stark strömenden Fluss fahren!  
Ich tät auf jedenfall lieber ein bissel mehr ausgeben und mehr Reserve einplanen!


----------



## argon08 (22. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

jep
der benziner kommt auch noch!
man darf aber am edersee keinen benziner verwenden!
wie das wohl abgeht an einem 1mann pontoon ein benziner:k.
nu ich hatte mir eigentlich etwas mehr feedback erhofft aber irgendwie scheinen die e-motor besitzer alle offline zu sein mal abwarten


----------



## Franky (23. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Moin... Ich bin zwar kein E-Motor-Besitzer, hätte aber einen Tip zum Ladegerät... Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man da nicht unbedingt dran sparen und auf einige Eigenschaften achten, damit die Lebensdauer vom Akku ein wenig optimiert wird. Da wären:
- gepulster Ladestrom (2 - 8 A) um den Akku wirklich optimal zu laden
- (Rest)kapazitätserkennung
- "Pflegeprogramme" (Entladen/Laden(
- Ladehaltungsstrom (man kann Akkus auch kaputtladen)
Die Akkus sollen ja nicht nur einmal einen Motor anwerfen, sondern möglichst lange laufen... 
Schau dazu mal die "BLEIAKKU-LADESTATION CT-1500PB" bei Conrad... Ein Kollege ist begeisterter Golfer und seine sportlich ähnlich gelagerten Gesellen schwören auf das Ding für ihre kleineren Elektrokarren-Akkus...


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Bei meinem Rhino VX-28 ist mir jetzt nach 2 Jahren die Elektronik weggegammelt. Laut Zebco entspricht das Schadensbild dem einer Nassgewurdenen Elektronik. Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich mit dem baden war... hm, ich glaube das wäre mir im Gedächtnis geblieben und stundenlangen Betrieb im Regen sollte der ja schon ab. k.A. ob's ein Einzelfall ist. Vielleicht bekam ihm auch das Jahr im (trockenen) Keller nicht, als ich in Irland war. Jetzt habe ich ihn repariert zurück, nur die Schraube wurde vergessen mitzuliefern... Er scheint aber wieder zu laufen.

Für wirklich große Seen würde ich dann aber doch einen größeren Motor nehmen. Benziner sind bei uns z.B. quasi überall wo ich vom Boot angeln darf vebroten. In einem großen Fluss nur mit nem E-Motor wäre mir zu heiß!

flo


----------



## argon08 (23. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

danke für die antworten!
langsam wird der thread interessant!
kennt einer die unterschiede bei den zebco modellen? auf ebay wird momentan ein model namens MANTA zu sehr günstigen preisen verkauft.es werden verschiedene "stärken" angeboten, ob die wohl was taugen??


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Also der VX-28 mit 28lbs Schub (auf Stufe 5) reicht mir auf Seen der Größe 100/150ha aus. Dabei fährt man sowieso nur auf Stufe 3, die nur etwa 10lbs hat. Meist benutze ich 4m Angelkähne, die wahrscheinlich mehr als deine 100kg wiegen und wir waren auch schon zu 3. auf dem Boot. Sollte also für dich reichen. Probleme hatten wir da eher mit dem Schlauchi und kräftig Gegenwind. Da kamen wir mal fast gar nicht voran, denn das hat einfach zu viel Angriffsfläche und wird wie ein Luftballon über den See gepustet. Auf Flüssen hab ich's noch nicht probiert, aber die Elbe würde ich z.B. nicht befahren. Gegen starke Strömung kannste vergessen! Wenn du dich nur in Altarmen oder Buhnenfeldern rumtreibst mag's gehen, aber empfehlen würde ich das nicht. k.A. wie da die stärkeren Modelle sind...

Hier ist z.B. mal ein Link zu den Technischen Daten.
Wenn du die Leistungsaufnahme deines Motor kennst, weiß du auch in etwa wie groß die Batterie sein muss um damit ne Weile fahren zu können.
Der VX-28 zieht z.B. etwa 15A bei Stufe 3. Würde heißen, dass nen 75Ah Akku also etwa 5h hält.
Ganz so genau darfst du es aber nicht nehmen und ich komme z.B. mit meinem 100Ah Akku nicht mal mehr auf die Zeit.
Ich glaube meine Batterie ist aber auch schon etwas hinüber...


----------



## argon08 (23. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

also bei mir handels sich um so ne art schlauchboot!


----------



## argon08 (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

@franky ladegerät sieht gut aus und ich finde im ersten moment auch nicht teuer hab aber keine ahnung was günstige kosten würden!

wie sieht das aus mit dem akku ? generell würde ich gern mal wissen welche akkus dafür geeignet sind! wie stark sollte diese sein?  eine klare linie wird es auch hier bei nicht geben aber gehen wir einfach von erfahrungswerten aus.


----------



## drehteufel (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Ich habe einen 200Ah-Gel-Akku und ein CTEK Multi-XS-25000 dazu, beides jetzt ca. 1,5 Jahre alt. Dazu ein 4m-Angelboot aus GFK mit einem Minn Kota Turbo 40. 
Leider lässt mich der Akku jetzt im Stich, obwohl er sofort nach der Ausfahrt geladen und nie unter 50% entladen wird, das Ladegerät ist an sich top.
Nächste Woche bekomme ich auf Kulanz einen neuen Akku, habe aber noch keine Ahnung, woran es liegt, dass der alte den Geist aufgibt.
Von daher bin ich GEL-Batterien gegenüber jetzt etwas skeptischer eingestellt.


----------



## argon08 (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



> muss man den akku immer in "bewegung" halten?|bigeyes.
> was gibt es für alternativen?


----------



## Franky (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Schaut mal dazu hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiefentladung

Ich bin mir momentan nicht sicher, aber kann mich an den Tipp einer Werkstatt erinnern, die rund 80% der Sollspannung als untere Grenze für "tiefentladen" angaben. Dort hat man auch lieber 2 Akkus zu je 40 Ah zusammengeschaltet, als einen 80 Ah... Angeblich wäre die Kapazität besser nutzbar...


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

argon: Allgemein nutzt man Akkus *im Format* von Autobatterien. Ich sag mal mindestens 80Ah, aber je höhere Kapazität desto besser, jedoch auch teurer und schwerer. Ich hab dir ja oben schon eine Faustformel gegeben. Man nimmt aber nicht direkt Autobatterien, da diese dafür ausgelegt sind für eine Kurze Zeit einen starken Strom (mA) zur Verfügung zu stellen. Bei längeren Gebrauch werden diese wohl schneller zerstört, obwohl ich auch Leute kenne die mit ihren alten Autobatterien recht zufrieden sind. Also nimmt man sogenannte Verbrauchsbatterien. Die sehen im Prinzip ähnlich aus und werden z.B. auch in Wohnmobilen und Golfcaddies eingesetzt. Ich hab meine z.B. aus nem Caravan-shop. Bietet sich vielleicht auch für dich an, dir sollch eine Batterie in deiner Nähe zu besorgen, denn das Porto ist meist recht hoch und teilweise können die wegen der Batteriesäure gar nicht verschickt werden, oder nur unbefüllt. Den Stress wollte ich mir aber nicht machen. Wenn du das Geld ausgeben willst, dann kauf dir doch einfach einen Gel-Akku mit etwa 120Ah. Die können auch verschickt werden. Dafür brauchst du aber wieder ein teureres Ladegerät mit U/I-Kennlinie. Das von drehteufel genannte CTEK soll wohl ganz gut sein. Wird hier im Forum zumindest immer wieder empfohlen.


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Hi


für meine 70ah AGM "Running Bull" von Banner habe ich mit passendem Ladegerät (kein ctek,das kostet ja mindestens schon halb soviel wie die Batterie |uhoh und Versand 180,- gezahlt.Einfach mal einen "Set-Preis" anfordern 




@Drehteufel
Was wiegt denn so eine 200ah ca.?
Kann man die alleine überhaupt noch vernünftig tragen?


----------



## Tümpelbanscher (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Wieviel Watt sollen die Motoren abkönnen, es gäbe da noch eine andere Möglichkeit!! Viele behaupten ja das Modellbau was mit Spielzeug zu tun hat, aber wenn man sich da mal genauer durchforstet gibts da etliche günstige alternativen!! Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt!!
Mit dem richtigen Regler/Akku leistet dieses Agregat 1100Watt bei 55 bis 75Amp/Std. Wobei das Set noch zu den kleinen gehört!! Nur als Anregung gedacht!! 

mfg. Udo


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Du willst dir nen Akku selber bauen???
(da du nach der Leistungsaufnahme der Motoren fragst)

Das findest du z.B. in dem oben genannten Link von mir speziell für nen VX-28.

Ansonsten spielt es ja für die Batterie keine Rolle wie viel dein Eigenbaumotor schluckt. Je weniger, bei am besten ordentlich Schub, desto besser.


----------



## cafabu (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Moin, moin,
wir hatten jahrelang den Min Kota Enduro 30, mit einer 100 A Autobatterie und einem Ladegerät (günstig) aus dem Baumarkt. 2,80m Schlauchboot.
Hatten nie Probleme, auch bei Starkregen lief das Ding wie geschmiert. Haben mangels Bootsangelgelegenheit alles veräußert.
Der Enduro hat bei Umrechnung von KW auf PS ungefähr die Leistung eines 5 PS Außenborders. Im Internet gibt es statt dem Hartgummipropeller einen aus Aluguß (ca. 70Euronen) damit ist er absolut mit einem 5 PS'er gleichwertig.
Schau doch mal hier im Board nach, es werden immer wieder günstige von Boardies angeboten.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



cafabu schrieb:


> Der Enduro hat bei Umrechnung von KW auf PS ungefähr die Leistung eines 5 PS Außenborders.
> 
> Gruß Carsten


 

|kopfkrat
Naja so einfach lässt sich das glaube ich nicht umrechnen,
glaub kaum das die leistung an der Schraube gleich ist.


Edit: oder meinst Du 0,5 Ps=367,7 Watt
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Raabiat (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



cafabu schrieb:


> Der Enduro hat bei Umrechnung von KW auf PS ungefähr die Leistung eines 5 PS Außenborders. Im Internet gibt es statt dem Hartgummipropeller einen aus Aluguß (ca. 70Euronen) damit ist er absolut mit einem 5 PS'er gleichwertig.





ex-elbangler schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Edit: oder meinst Du 0,5 Ps=367,7 Watt



Ich glaub so wirklich vergleichbar mit nem 5PS Outboard ist so ein Elektroquirl nicht wirklich!

Ich hatte zuerst ein Schlauchboot mit Endura 30 und ner 45Ah Batterie. Geschwindigkeit hängt auch extrem von der Bootsform ab und das war mit dem Schlauch nich wirklich doll.

Danach hab ich den Endura 30 an ein Terhi Sunny geschraubt, was schon wesentlich besser war. Trotzdem sind dicke Segelboote mit 5PS Flautenschieber an mir vorbei GERAST(!!) während ich bei voller Fahrt den Saft aus der Batterie gejagt hab.

Zur Zeit hab ich nen Powerdrive 55 der unter Vollast 600Watt leistet und werd immernoch von 5PS'ern "nass gemacht" ... im Vergleich dazu zieht der kleine Endura 360Watt. Ich hab im Moment 110Ah, 80Ah und 45Ah an Board und das reicht nen ganzen Tag.

Wer's genau wissen will kann ja selbst rechnen (I=P/U bedeutet dass du unter Vollast bei 600W und ner Spannung von 12Volt sowas um die 50A benötigst.... bei ner 100Ah Batterie sind das dann ca 2h Volllastfahrt). Die 600Watt entsprechen übrigens ca. 0.75PS womit ich ex-elbangler Recht geben würde 

ALSO: 5Pser und Elektromotor vergleichen würd ich nicht tun ... deshalb wird dir auch jeder empfehlen: zum Strecke machen nen kleinen Benzinschieber und zum navigieren und Fischen den E-Quirl 

EDIT: wichtigste Faktoren sind natürlich Gewicht und Rumpfform ... eben das, was bewegt werden muss!

Ich beweg jetzt ein 250 Kilo -Aluminiumboot und komm ganz gut hin ...


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Wer wert auf geschwindigkeit mit elektromotoren legt, dem kann ich nur Torqeedo empfehlen#6
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.




@Raabiat
hast Du dein Boot in Düsseldorf?



Gruß
Micha


----------



## Esoxfreund (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

ich habe den Rhino VX-34 und bin damit seit 3 Jahren sehr zufrieden, für stehende oder leicht fließende Gewässer einfach top..
für Flüsse wie ODER/Main und co brauchst du aber wenigstens einen 5 PS Außenboarder, nen E-Motor alleine ist zu wenig..
im Buhnenfeld ok da ist wenig Strömung, aber im Hauptstrom muß es schon nen Benziner sein..
als Batterie benutze ich ne normale Autobatterie, wird nach jedem Ausflug neu geladen und gut ist #6


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



cafabu schrieb:


> wir hatten jahrelang den Min Kota Enduro 30, mit einer 100 A Autobatterie und einem Ladegerät (günstig) aus dem Baumarkt. 2,80m Schlauchboot.
> 
> Der Enduro hat bei Umrechnung von KW auf PS ungefähr die Leistung eines 5 PS Außenborders.



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:






Ich habe im August einen 4ps 2-Takter (Seahorse) von Johnson und einen MK Endura 30 (an hochwertiger und randvoller 70ah AGM) gefahren.An ein und dem selben (Schlauch) Boot! 
An der von mir eingebauten Sicherung wird es wohl kaum gelegen haben,dass der 4ps soviel schneller war!? #c|rolleyes


----------



## argon08 (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

meine  boote sind wie vorher schon geschrieben beides pontoon boote ! das eine ein 1mann boot und das andere ist noch in auftrag ein 2-mann pontoon boot. der main hat sich vorerst mal verabschiedet da dort angeln vom boot aus verbooten ist. der edersee erlaubt dagegen nur e-motoren.

hier mal ne seite von dem 1mann boot damit ihr wist wovon ich rede
http://www.riverbum.com/Outcast-Fish-Cat-Cougar/


----------



## Raabiat (24. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



ex-elbangler schrieb:


> Wer wert auf geschwindigkeit mit elektromotoren legt, dem kann ich nur Torqeedo empfehlen#6 Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


Die Marke würd mich auch mal interessieren...




ex-elbangler schrieb:


> @Raabiat
> hast Du dein Boot in Düsseldorf?


ja, seit 4 Wochen hab ichs hier...



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> ich habe den Rhino VX-34 und bin damit seit 3 Jahren sehr zufrieden, für stehende oder leicht fließende Gewässer einfach top..
> für Flüsse wie ODER/Main und co brauchst du aber wenigstens einen 5 PS Außenboarder, nen E-Motor alleine ist zu wenig..
> im Buhnenfeld ok da ist wenig Strömung, aber im Hauptstrom muß es schon nen Benziner sein..


den sicherheitsaspekt sollte man auch nicht ausser acht lassen!! (schmerzliche erfahrung!)



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> als Batterie benutze ich ne normale Autobatterie, wird nach jedem Ausflug neu geladen und gut ist #6


kenn mich damit nicht aus, aber waren autobatterien nicht für kurze hohe ströme (Startvorgang) ausgelegt und für Motoren sogenannte "Arbeitsbatterien" (lange gleichmäßige Ströme) eher von Vorteil?!?!


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

aragon, dann machs dir nicht so schwer...
hol dir einfach nen Minnkota 30 oder nen Rhino VX-28, dazu ne etwa 100Ah Verbauchsbatterie und nen passendes Ladegerät und los gehts!!
Das wird die die ersten Jahre mit Sicherheit reichen und wenn du dann IRGENDWANN dochmal was besseres brauchen solltest, dann kaufste dir halt was größeres. Vielleicht haben sich deine Boote und Gewässer bis dahin auch geändert.

flo

E-Motor mit nem Benziner vergleichen ist echt lächerlich! *mit flame' ;o)


----------



## argon08 (25. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> aragon, dann machs dir nicht so schwer...
> hol dir einfach nen Minnkota 30 oder nen Rhino VX-28, dazu ne etwa 100Ah Verbauchsbatterie und nen passendes Ladegerät und los gehts!!



du hättest recht wenn es nur das 1mann boot wäre aber ich möchte auch das 2 mann damit fahren! das wird um einiges grösser und schwerer werden als das erste! ich kann leider keine genauen angaben machen da es noch nicht fertig ist! wird eine eigenproduktion. ich möchte dann lieber einmal ein uni Eqipment kaufen und gut ist es.


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

na wie gesagt, wir sind meist zu zweit auf nem 4m Kahn und sogar auch manchmal zu dritt und das geht. Kommt halt auf deine Ansprüche an die Geschwindigkeit an, aber mir reicht Stufe 3 bei dem VX-28 z.B. meist aus. Das Problem ist ja dann eher die Schwindende Akkukapazität...

Ansonsten gib halt die 100,-€ oder noch mehr zusätzlich aus, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht. Schaden tut das sicher nicht.
Nen Gang runterschalten kann man ja immer. 

Wird schon passen! ;-p


----------



## ex-elbangler (25. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Die Marke würd mich auch mal interessieren...


 
können ja mal mein Motor an dein Boot dranhängen.|rolleyes


Gruß
Micha


----------



## argon08 (26. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

mal offtopic!
ich steig heute morgen ins auto und versuch zu starten und es macht nur klick! mmh??
licht angelassen? nein. radio? nein. egal erst mal überbrückt und zum händler gefahren. akku test "defekt/austausche" super dachte ich mir. eine 75 amper von banner hat mich 95 teuronen gekostet. wohlgemerkt eine säurebatterie. ich will gar nicht wissen was ein gel akku kostet.........


----------



## Sonarman (26. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Hallo argon08,
mein erster E-motor war ein Minnkota Endura 30.
Der lief auch im Dauerbetrieb ohne Leistungsverlust 1A.
Beim Schleppangeln mit mehreren Ruten,auch am Downrigger,stieß der vor allem bei Gegenwind an seine Grenzen.
Der Wasserwiderstand der Köder und der Bleigewichte samt Drahtseil war einfach zu groß,die Köder bewegten sich nicht optimal.
Somit hab ich mir den Endura 50 zugelegt.Der hat wesentlich mehr Power und begleitet mich heute noch zum angeln.
Laufzeit geschätzt 400 Stunden.
Dazu habe ich eine Gel-Batterie mit 120AH von Alphacell aus den Staaten gekauft.Preis war ca. 100 Euro.Als Ladegerät benutze ich den "Intelli Charger".Der erkennt den Akku und passt den Ladestrom an.Außerdem hat das Gerät eine Automatik zur Erhaltungsladung,zB. zur Überwinterung.Preis ca. 60 Euro.
Sicherlich kostet das alles viel Geld,aber das zahlt sich auf lange Sicht aus!

#hJens


----------



## argon08 (28. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

was haltet ihr von einer 24 v ausrüstung? also motor, batterie + lader?


----------



## just_a_placebo (28. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

sowas gibts?
hm...
k.A. was der Vorteil sein soll.

Aber nochmal: Mach's dir nicht komplizierter als es ist.


----------



## argon08 (28. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> sowas gibts?
> hm...
> k.A. was der Vorteil sein soll.



ja gibt es ! was der vorteil oder nachteil sein soll würde ich auch gern wissen!! ist aber denke ich auf jeden fall teuerer|supergri


----------



## drehteufel (30. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> für meine 70ah AGM "Running Bull" von Banner habe ich mit passendem Ladegerät (kein ctek,das kostet ja mindestens schon halb soviel wie die Batterie |uhoh und Versand 180,- gezahlt.Einfach mal einen "Set-Preis" anfordern
> ...


1. Frage: ca. 70kg
2. Frage: Nein , mache das immer zu zweit, ist aber nicht weiter wild, da die Batterie die Saison über im Boot verbleibt.


----------



## drehteufel (30. September 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 200Ah-Gel-Akku und ein CTEK Multi-XS-25000 dazu, beides jetzt ca. 1,5 Jahre alt. Dazu ein 4m-Angelboot aus GFK mit einem Minn Kota Turbo 40.
> Leider lässt mich der Akku jetzt im Stich, obwohl er sofort nach der Ausfahrt geladen und nie unter 50% entladen wird, das Ladegerät ist an sich top.
> Nächste Woche bekomme ich auf Kulanz einen neuen Akku, habe aber noch keine Ahnung, woran es liegt, dass der alte den Geist aufgibt.
> Von daher bin ich GEL-Batterien gegenüber jetzt etwas skeptischer eingestellt.


 
Letzter Stand:
Der Händler hat mir einen neuen Akku gegeben und den alten mit 300A!!! Prüfstrom belastet, worauf dieser zusammengebrochen ist.|uhoh:
Diagnose des Händlers: Klarer Fall von zu tief entladen, was ich aber ausschließe, da ich nie länger als 3 Stunden am Stück fahre, weil ich primär Angler bin und vor allem nie 3 Stunden bei Vollast, was ich rein rechnersich gefahrlos tun könnte (mein Motor zieht 34A bei höchster Stufe) Dann wäre ich immer noch bei knapp 50% der Kapazität der 200Ah-Batterie.
Das Ende vom Lied: Ich habe jetzt noch einen "abgeschriebenen" Batteriewächter mitbekommen (Neupreis 160 Euro|uhoh, bei welchem man die Spannung einprogrammieren kann, bis zu welcher die Batterie maximal entladen werden darf, dann unterbricht der Batteriewächter die Zuleitung zum Motor. Ich fange erstmal mit 11,5V als untere Grenze an.
Man darf wohl angeblich keinesfalls unter 10,8V entladen, ich gehe aber lieber erstmal auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## avrock (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

11,5 volt wäre mir bei einem teuren akku schon viel zu tief ! 
ein voller akku besitzt meist so um die 12,8 volt ich würde es mit 12 volt probieren und dann mal schauen wie lange du damit kommst ! 
und als billige altanative entweder ein multimeter mitnehmen oder einfach aus dem autozubehör eine spannungsanzeige und schon seid ihr mit der tiefenentladung auf der sicheren seite !


----------



## drehteufel (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



avrock schrieb:


> 11,5 volt wäre mir bei einem teuren akku schon viel zu tief !
> ein voller akku besitzt meist so um die 12,8 volt ich würde es mit 12 volt probieren und dann mal schauen wie lange du damit kommst !
> und als billige altanative entweder ein multimeter mitnehmen oder einfach aus dem autozubehör eine spannungsanzeige und schon seid ihr mit der tiefenentladung auf der sicheren seite !


 
12V zu tief? Ich dachte, man kann bis 10,8 gefahrlos entladen, keines falls tiefer...
Aber gut, 12V sind auch beim Batteriewächter einprogrammierbar. Werde es erstmal damit versuchen.
Der war übrigens auch billig...


----------



## malabu (3. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Hallöchen,

habe mir gestern einen Rhino VX54 zugelegt.
Die Daten (Verbrauch)wird so deklariert :

Fahrstufe/Ampere   Leistung/Watt    Schub (lbs)    Schub (kp)
1. Sufe: 16A              147                   9,25             4,20
2. Stufe 18A              167                 11,45             5,20
3. Stufe 34A              270                 22,47            10,20
4. Stufe 38A              290                 26,43            12,00
5. Stufe 72A              320                 54,00            24,50

Einige hier im Board haben Diesen Motor und ich konnte nur positive Resonanzen feststellen . (Daher der Kauf)
Wie sieht es mit dem Schleppen aus ?
Kann man ungefähr sagen bei welcher STufe man "schleppt" ? (achja....das Boot hat ca. 250kg,meine Wenigkeit ca. 100kg.+div. Zeug)

Frage stellt sich jetzt welcher Akku oder Batterie ???
Man liest überall etwas anderes und ich bin verwirrt....ähhh

Meine Vorstellung wäre ca. 5 - 7 Stunden damit zu fahren.
Natürlich nicht andauernd (da vertikal geangelt wird) und ab und zu schleppen...

Sooooo.... hier jetzt mal ein paar Fragen:
- Hat jemand hier aktuell Erfahrung mit diesem Motor ?
- Autobatterie oder Akku ?
- (Bei der Fahrtzeit die ich mir vorstelle) wieviel Ah?
Empfehlungen ?
Ausgeben wollte ich ca. 160 - 200 €uronen.

Würde mich über Tips , Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen sehr freuen.

Danke

Malabu


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Ich hab ja die VX-28 und fahre meist nur mit Stufe 3.
Da dürfte bei dir zum Schleppen Stufe 2, wenn nicht sogar Stufe 1 reichen.

Kauf dir ne Verbrauchsbatterie (keine Autobatterie) mit der du dann z.B. effektiv paar Stunden fahren kannst. Also eine Gelbatterie wäre am besten, aber auch am teuersten. Dann gibts noch die 'normalen' Säure-Batterien, die der Autobatterie sehr ähnlich sind. Die bekommst du z.B. beim örtlichen Caravanhändler. Versendet können die, wegen der Säure nicht werden. Höchstens unbefüllt und du müsstest die dann selbst mit Säure befüllen, so meine Infomationen. Ne Autobatterie würde notfalls auch gehen, aber die gehen unter der ständigen Last wohl schnell kaputt.

Meiner Erfahrung nach lässt die Leistung der Säurebatterie recht schnell nach, vorallem wenn man nicht sehr akribisch darauf achtet sie nicht tiefzuentladen. Also nicht leerfahren, nach Gebrauch immer so schnell wie möglich wieder laden und nicht ungeladen lagern.

Geh mal von etwa 70 bis 80% der abgegebenen Kapazität der Batterien aus.
Das wären dann bei Stufe 2 deines Motors:
18A x 5h * 100%/70% = 129Ah

Ergo über 100Ah sollte die Batterie schon haben.
Achte auch beim Kauf auf das Gewicht der Batterie.
Ich weiß gleich gar nciht genau wieviel meine 100Ah genau wiegt, aber das ist schon ne ganz schöne Schlepperei und alleine fast nicht machbar, vorallem wenn man sie nicht so dicht am Körper tragen will. Hab mir durch Batteriesäure schon ne Hose versaut.

flo


----------



## kleini12 (3. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

moin moin

mein minn kota 30 ist schon ca.10 jahre alt außer die kohlebürsten wechseln hab ich nie probleme damit gehabt
batterie.... never end story
autobatterie kannste vergessen wenn ein zweimal zu tief entladen hast sind die dinger meist schrott bzw nach 1-2 stunden fahrt fällt die leistung sprunghaft ab...
hab schon einige geerdet selbst varta verträgt keine tiefenentladung
bleigel von solaranlagen oder windanlagen..gibs ab und zu preiswert bei e...y für ca.100 euronen
meine hat 12v 92a ca.30kilo schwer (70€) reicht problemlos um damit min.12 stunden zu schleppen mit ein minn kota 30 
ladegerät...
ctek oder vergleichbares billiges lohnt hier nicht die batterie wirds dir danken meine belohnt mich seit 3 jahren mit voller leistung

kleini
:m


----------



## drehteufel (4. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



kleini12 schrieb:


> moin moin
> ctek oder vergleichbares billiges lohnt hier nicht die batterie wirds dir danken meine belohnt mich seit 3 jahren mit voller leistung
> 
> kleini
> :m


 
Ähhm, CTEK und billig? Hast Du Dir die Ladegeräte mal angeschaut? Von billig würde ich da nicht mehr sprechen, mein 25A-Ladegerät von CTEK hat 250 Euro gekostet, das ist nicht sooo billig...


----------



## just_a_placebo (4. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



			
				kleini12 schrieb:
			
		

> ctek oder vergleichbares billiges lohnt hier nicht die batterie wirds dir danken


 
hä???
Was willst du ihm jetzt damit genau sagen? ;-p
Ich interpretiere das mal so: Das von CTEK fetzt, Finger weg von billigen Ladegeräten. 

Schleppst du echt nur auf Stufe 1?
Anders kann ich mir eine reelle Leistungsaufnahme von rund 7A (92Ah/12h) kaum vorstellen...
Der Minnkota30 entspricht ja etwa nem VX-28.
Und das zieht auf Stufe 1 schon 9A (Herstellerangabe)
Außerdem kann man die Batterie sowieso nicht leerfahren, was die effektive Kapazität auch wieder minimiert.

Vielleicht meinst du ja auch nicht die tatsächliche Fahrzeit?

Rätsel über Rätsel...
Vielleicht helfen ja ein paar Satzzeichen dem besser Verständnis... 

flo


----------



## kleini12 (5. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ähhm, CTEK und billig? Hast Du Dir die Ladegeräte mal angeschaut? Von billig würde ich da nicht mehr sprechen, mein 25A-Ladegerät von CTEK hat 250 Euro gekostet, das ist nicht sooo billig...



das 3600 gibs für ca.50 euronen
7000 ca. 110 euronen
will man mehr soll man mehr zahlen ist bei allem so


----------



## Spinperfekt (17. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Hallo, 
kann mit jemand sagen, wie sich der neue Torqeedo zum Schleppfischen auf den Talsperren eignet, bzw. verhält.

Erst wurde er mir von einem Händler angepriesen.
Jetzt heißt es wieder, er ist doch nicht so, da sich die Geschwindigkeit nicht so gut und präzise regeln läßt.

Der Mist ist, dass die Dealer jedesmal etwas Anderes erzählen, nach dem Motto, wo bekomme ich die beste Mage.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Nutzer mal ihre Erfahrung bezüglich des Schleppens mit diesem Motor mal kurz transparent machen könnten.


----------



## Berlinerstar (17. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

Guten Abend
Bin zurzeit auch auf der suche nach einem E-Motor und hab an den Rhino VX54 nachgedacht, hab nen Video im netz gefunden mit nem vergleichbaren Motor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dda0UM1N1x4&NR=1


----------



## argon08 (17. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Bin zurzeit auch auf der suche nach einem E-Motor und hab an den Rhino VX54 nachgedacht, hab nen Video im netz gefunden mit nem vergleichbaren Motor
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dda0UM1N1x4&NR=1


 

hi
ich bin auch noch auf der suche aber meiner meinung nach kannst du das video und den von dir genannten motor nicht direkt vergleichen. der minn koto ist nicht umsonst der mercedes unter den e motoren.sicherlich ist der rhino auch nicht schlecht aber es wird sicherlich qualitäts unterschiede geben.


----------



## argon08 (30. November 2009)

*AW: e-motor, akku, ladegerät??*

hi
komme momentan günstig an Minn Kota Power drive 55 lbs motoren dran. der motor wird über ein fusspedal gesteuert so das man die hände beim angeln frei hat! man kann auch optional funkfernbedienung dran machen. ich hab mit einem händler ausgemacht das wenn ích ihm 5 motoren abnehme ich einen preis von 540 + 12 versand bekomme!es gibt 2 jahre garantie und mit ce zeichen( also kein usa import) das ganze würde normal 700- 800 teuros kosten. nun such ich noch 2-3 personen die sich daran beteiligen würden. hat evtl einer von euch interesse ?


----------

